# Need Help With Measurements



## abjcooking (Mar 8, 2011)

I am cooking a casserole dish tonight and I am worried that if I double the recipe it might overflow the 9x13" casserole dish.

The original amounts is:
28oz. ground sausage
1 cup uncooked long grained rice
28oz. can crushed tomatoes
2 cup chicken broth

I know the rice will expand when cooking, do you think I can fit a doubled recipe of this in the size casserole dish listed above?


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 8, 2011)

A 13x9x2 baking pan holds 14 cups.  Your doubled recipe will be more than that.

Roughly: 28 Oz. of tomato = 2.5 cups; 2 cup of broth; 28 oz of sausage = about 2.5 C; one cup of rice will expand to up to 3 cups.


----------



## abjcooking (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks, I guess I can just put it into a big pasta pot then.  It's only rice, liquid, veggies and spices.  May add it to some eggs and make a fritatta out of it with some cheese for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 8, 2011)

abjcooking said:


> Thanks, I guess I can just put it into a big pasta pot then.  It's only rice, liquid, veggies and spices.  May add it to some eggs and make a fritatta out of it with some cheese for lunch tomorrow.




If you have a roasting pan that's larger than 13x9, that would work too.  A wide flat container would work better than a narrow tall one.


----------



## abjcooking (Mar 8, 2011)

Figured that out an hour into baking.  Oh well, I just turned up the heat and cooked it longer; texture came out ok, flavor was great.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 8, 2011)

Glad it worked out for you.


----------

